# Where were you born?



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Hullahopper's thread got me to thinking that it would be neat to see where everyone was born. 

The year would be optional  And don't make fun of people if they had the misfortune of not being born in Texas.

As for me

Freeport, TX 1963


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Pittsburgh, PA - 1975


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Stinkadena General hospital.1970


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Houston, TX 1979


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Houston, TX 1979


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Houston, TX 1979


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

Amarillo TX 1958


----------



## bncntr (May 26, 2004)

McAllen, TX 1967


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

did you get excited Brian? LOL

Houston, TEXAS


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

St. Lukes Hospital, Houston, TX - 1956


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

C-Town

Columbus, Texas 1979


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Cleveland, Ohio. But, I moved to The Great State of TEXAS when I was 6 months old so I consider myself a TEXAN. Shoot - I got here as fast as I could for a 6 month old!!!!!


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

St. Joseph Hospital, Houston 1959


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

*Baltimore*

nmsg


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

San Angelo, TX 1977


----------



## Texas Troop (Nov 5, 2004)

Cuero,Tx 1973


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Shelby County, TN

Home of the King!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Harlingen, TX
'57


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Hondo Tx 1959


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Sa, Tx '77


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Houston, Texas 1965


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Waller, Texas, July 1, 1944---5 th generation Texan


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Poplarville, Pearl River County, Mississippi.....1947....home of kudzu, catfish, and and the states only underwear factory! 6 months in MS, 2 years in Monterrey, Mexico and the rest in beautiful, ******* Pasadena, TX. :d


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Houston, 1971


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

By the Alamo In San Antonio, Nix Hospital 1958


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Abilene, Texas '61
Rick


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

A rifle shot away from the Alamo....'66


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Weslaco Texas 1973. I was just a few miles from being Mexican, and trust me, I'm the whitest white boy around!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Spring Branch Memerial Hospital
Houston, Texas 1965


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Pasdena, TX... Did you know the tooth brush was invented in Pasadena? Any place else it would be the "Teethbrush".


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Raleigh, Mississippi 1979
move to Texas at age 2.


----------



## camping Yakker (Nov 16, 2004)

St. Josephs Hosp., Houston, Texas, Sept 1943


----------



## castnet (May 22, 2004)

Houston 1972


----------



## BrianW (May 24, 2004)

Clear Lake, Texas 1980


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

*Texas*

Pasadena, Texas 63


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Born in Austin, Texas in 1967 but was raised in Cuero, Texas.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

houston 1965 - mom fell off a ladder cleaning windows....maybe thats why I am ttttthhhe wwway I am
joker


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Waco.....'49


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

Richmond TX 1978


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The old Baytown Hospital - 1949


----------



## Hook'em (May 21, 2004)

Winfield, Illinois - 1970; Texas has been my home for the past 25 years, though.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Bay City Texas 1971, never got any farther than Sweeny after that.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Paris, Texas 1950


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Santa Rosa Hospital, San Antone-1965


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*.*

The booming metropolis of Angleton, TX 1971...

MEGABITE


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

North Tonawana,NY 1964, move to Pasadena TX at age 1


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Victoria, Texas '69


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Sulphur, Louisiana 1977


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Lake Charles, La. 1967


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena, Tx. 1951


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Nix Hospital - Downtown San Antonio - 1952


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*1968*

Columbia, Missouri. Boone County Hospital.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

beeville, tx 1969


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

San Antonio Texas, 1960


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Good ol Texas*

Port Authur - 1954


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Houston, Texas


----------



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

Plano born, Plano bred, when I die, I'll be Plano dead


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Angleton, TX in the Angleton Clinic before there was a hospital - 1969


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Logan Co. Hospital, Sterling, Colorado 1953 ( there were only 48 states back then) man thats a long way from TX!

Mike T


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I was born in the back of a circus truck in Newton, Iowa. That's where Hell freeze's over every year! I've was revived from the frostbite and have lived in the South ever since.


----------



## jeh64 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Born*

I was born in Cushing Ok 1964, and came to Texas 1980


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*This is fun!*

I was born on a day sultry and hot on the 29th day of May in the Binghamton City Hospital in Binghamton, NY.

_And I've actually gone through Texas twice! On the Amtrac going and the Amtrack coming. First through Texarkana, Houston and then through the Bad Lands._


----------



## Dot Man (May 22, 2004)

Family lived in Danbury, Nearest hospital was in Galveston, 1949. I still live in Danbury.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

St.Lukes 4 generations of Houstonians-1958


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

St. Josephs Hosp., Houston, Texas, November 1950


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

South Central Los Angeles. 58.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

San Antonio Texas, 1976....................................later,Dave


----------



## muskrat (Jun 11, 2004)

St Josephs, Houston, Texas 1963, 

6 Generations of German/texans


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Philadelphia, Pa. ... 1965


----------



## tarheel (Jul 14, 2004)

Asheboro North Carolina "The Grand Old Lady of the South" 1951


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Houston, Texas*

Memorial Hospital April 1969

I'm surprised at the number of people from South Texas on here. Quite a few.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Pasadena, TX 1965


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Man, you guys are making me feel old!

Born Euclid, Ohio 1952 -- Lived at New Castle, Pennsylvania 1953-1985 

Next year will be my twentieth in the Lone Star Republic!

I too got here quick as I could!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Tyler, TX - 1975

7th generation Texan (since 1832)


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Tupelo Mississippi 1/6/1979


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

San Angelo, Texas 1960


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

****

San Antonio -- 1957, boy not many of us old [email protected]@@@ on this board !!


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Victoria Tx 1962


----------



## Slacker (May 31, 2004)

Had to help out the "older" members. Coral Gables, FL, '54.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Galveston,Texas - 1960


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Dallas, Texas - 1960


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Somewhere in west Texas next to a catus. 1947


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Bunch of young pups on this board.
Depends on which birth cirtificate I use....1945 or 1946...Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Deschutes County, Oregon. 1954. Got home to Houston, Nov. 21st, 1966!


----------



## Back Country (Oct 14, 2004)

Hate to admit this... Houston in 1975.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Houston 1957. lived in Pasadena though.


----------



## Reverend (May 21, 2004)

Kerrville,Texas.....1940


----------



## Reverend (May 21, 2004)

Kerrville,Texas........1940


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*In a Hospital*

Galveston 1951


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Nederland, TX - 1974


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*Gee, I forgot to include this ....*



Aunt Joyce said:


> I was born on a day sultry and hot on the 29th day of May in the Binghamton City Hospital in Binghamton, NY.
> 
> _And I've actually gone through Texas twice! On the Amtrac going and the Amtrack coming. First through Texarkana, Houston and then through the Bad Lands._


 
*I just realized I forgot to include the year I was born....

It was 1929, the year of the "Crash".
*


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Harlingen Tx. 1945 Hummmm I hope there are some more "mature" citizens out there?


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*1939*

Pilot Point Texas


----------



## Hurricane (Jun 17, 2004)

*A long way from here*

Bucarest, Romania 1976


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*More than you think...*



Blackgar said:


> San Antonio -- 1957, boy not many of us old [email protected]@@@ on this board !!


We're just now waking up from our afternoon naps!  ROTF!


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Great Bend Kansas 1952


----------



## jsb223 (May 23, 2004)

believe it or not...planet earth...


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

San Antonio, TX 1959


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Shiner, Texas in 1942...raised in Panna Maria, Texas. This makes me mature.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Athens, GA 1976 and proud daddy of Tail Chaser Jr. Humble, TX 2004


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hermann hospital in houston, 1957


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Pampa, Texas. Very little there when I was born, even less today.


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2004)

DeQuincy, La. 1944


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Man Ya'll are old. Baytown tx 1985 Young blood


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Baptist Hospital, Houston, 1965


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Baytown TX 1961... And still here


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The old Nightingale Hospital in El Campo, Texas 1957.

TH


----------



## XtremeBoy (Aug 1, 2004)

*I could see the bay from my crib....*

Spohn Hospital Corpus Christi, 1963.

Moved to Pleasanton (pronounced Pled'nun) at 6 months.

Bunch of old farts here.

Reverend, 1940???? Man you must be close to retirement.......LOL

Wes-


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

Galveston, 1941, and I remember the Retreat Cannon at Fort Crockett.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mathis, Tx '51...yep, there used to be a hospital there


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Karankawa camp #14, NW of Jamaica Beach, Tx., circa 1922!

If it rains, you won't be here!

(Really St. Joseph in H-town 1958) Verify w/White Cap! lol


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Spohn Hospital, Corpus Christi, 1964


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Victoria, TX 1964


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Texas, Republic of*

_"If a man's from Texas, he'll tell ya. If not, don't embarass him by asking"_ *Anonymous*

Montgomery County Hospital, Conroe, Texas ... April '47


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I'm an Air Force brat. My dad is a 4th generation native Texan and my mom was a 5th generation native Texan. Dad was a Captain in the Army Air Corps and stationed in Enid Oklahoma, training cadets when I was born. Our legal address was 4714 Park Drive in Houston, Texas. I claim to be a native Texan and my dad swears that he never let my feet touch the ground until he could get me home to Texas. (About 6 months)


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I'm an Air Force brat. My dad is a 4th generation native Texan and my mom was a 5th generation native Texan. Dad was a Captain in the Army Air Corps and stationed in Enid Oklahoma, training cadets when I was born. Our legal address was 4714 Park Drive in Houston, Texas. I claim to be a native Texan and my dad swears that he never let my feet touch the ground until he could get me home to Texas. (About 6 months)


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I'm an Air Force brat. My dad is a 4th generation native Texan and my mom was a 5th generation native Texan. Dad was a Captain in the Army Air Corps and stationed in Enid Oklahoma, training cadets when I was born. Our legal address was 4714 Park Drive in Houston, Texas. I claim to be a native Texan and my dad swears that he never let my feet touch the ground until he could get me home to Texas. (About 6 months)


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Ummm, Jack? Did ya have to post it 3 times to be sure??? BWAHHHAAAHHHGAAA!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I'm an Air Force brat. My dad is a 4th generation native Texan and my mom was a 5th generation native Texan. Dad was a Captain in the Army Air Corps and stationed in Enid Oklahoma, training cadets when I was born. Our legal address was 4714 Park Drive in Houston, Texas. I claim to be a native Texan and my dad swears that he never let my feet touch the ground until he could get me home to Texas. (About 6 months)


Your dad is definitely a gentleman and true Texan, Mr. Jack!


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

*Count Me In.....*

Brewster County Memorial Hospital In Alpine, Texas 1962. There wasn't a hospital in Sanderson. Later, Aubrey


----------



## Thin Water Tracker (Jun 22, 2004)

Pasadena, Texas - 1957


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Powell, Wyoming, 1963


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Parkview Hospital, Houston, 1953.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*Zendaddy*

Toronto, Canada - 1966.

My children? Texans!


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*I was born in a cross-fire hurricane*

And just happened to be raised by a toothless, bearded hag.

Seriously....Texas City, Texas....about a half mile from the friggin' dike!(Danforth Memorial)

'64 model

Rex


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

Little Rock '56, moved to Houston in '59

Had to wait on my little brother!


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Methodist Hospital - Houston 1975.
Raised in Brenham.


----------



## delecroix (Oct 21, 2004)

Houston Texas 1982


----------



## Cpt Howdy (Oct 29, 2004)

Houston, Texas '83


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Baytown, Tx. 1952


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Corpus Christi, Texas, Spohn Hospital, Shoreline Drive.
Thank you Lord !!
Lobo Jim


----------



## FishMore (May 21, 2004)

Baylor Baptist in Dallas, Texas.
1962


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

John Sealy - Galveston, TX 1977


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

Brownsville, Texas.

Now live in Austin.

BB


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Farmington, New Mexico 1965


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Harlingen, TX 1974


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hopkins County Memorial Hospital, Sulphur Springs, Texas 1954. 

LynnW


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Sweeny. 1979. Im suprised I made it outa there....lol.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Born in*

Kearney Nebraska 1970


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I was born in Austin, Texas in 1944, but moved to Freeport right away. I can't believe that I am the oldest to reply to this post. No wonder all the young girls call me "Mr." By the way, Stuart, I graduated from Brazosport the year you were born. OMG!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Cornhusker, I am sorry for the loss of your football team...LOL


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Beeville,tx 1966


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*That's allright Argo*

We'll be back!!! You can't dominate forever just look at the Texas teams. It's a cycle but still very aggrivating. We moved here when I was ten and there's not another place on earth I'd rather live.

Brad


----------



## EZ ED (May 21, 2004)

Waco, Texas '51


----------



## wascoach (Sep 17, 2004)

*Native Texan!*

Santa Rosa Hospital, SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS --1946


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Lilley Duke hospital Baytown, Tx. 1954


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Not many foreigners - lol*

USAH, NÃ¼rnberg, Bavaria, Germany - 1963

Before y'all accuse me of being a Kraut, you should know that the family arrived in Texas around 1835 from Tennessee. William Isaac brought his family here when he went off to fight in the Mexican war. Thank goodness he had 2 children before being killed in Mexico City in 1848 at the age of 28. One of those children was my GG Grandfather.

So, yeah, although born abroad, I'm a true Texan - lol.


----------



## Weedless (May 26, 2004)

Just across the fence from the north pole; Borger, TX 1946.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Old Baytown Hospital, 1970....my mother didn't have a name for me yet, but watched a Marcus Welby MD show (I think that was it) while in labor, and in the credits it listed a "Wendi" as one of the actresses...so, that became my name when I popped out a girl.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Detar, Victoria '71


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Born Columbus, Georgia - 1950*

nmsg.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Galena Park, '47


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

*Born*

Karnes City Texas


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

LynnW said:


> Hopkins County Memorial Hospital, Sulphur Springs, Texas 1954.
> 
> LynnW


 same place all 3 of my grand daughters were born. I think they have cleaned the floors 2 or 3 times since you were born there.


----------



## baykruzer (May 22, 2004)

Jeannette, PA. 1957


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Winter Haven FL 1979


----------



## scudrunner (May 21, 2004)

*Another "foreigner"*

Frankfurt Germany, 1949. My dad was flying the Berlin Airlift. But my sister was born in San Antonio, and since she's been banned to live in New Jersey, I'm here to keep her place as a Texan until she comes back.


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

Wharton, Texas 1941


----------



## 3rd Coast Fish-n-Crew (May 24, 2004)

Brownsville, TX 1975.. moved to Houston at 1 years old. Fished SLP since I was 3 yrs old.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Cleveland, OH 1969


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Jackson, Mississippi 1952


----------



## bluecat (May 21, 2004)

Sa Tex Nix Hosp. 1958 Another Oldie For This Board


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

this thread is out of control.......
St. Josephs Hospital
Houston
10th generation Texas


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Ellington Air Force Base -Houston, Texas


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I forgot to include the year-1956


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Methodist Hospital...Houston, TX 1976

Sonny


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Lake Charles, Lousinana (Calcasieu Parish) 1976


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

*Texan*

Born in Houston on a Christmas shopping trip in 1962. Rest of the time I've been in Brenham except for 6 months in Saudi.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Captain Blood said:


> this thread is out of control.......


Must be the first time everyone knows the answer to the question :tongue:


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

breckenridge Austin, TX '89 by god! raised in Slaydon then went to Cali when my dad was stastioned there and came back home a few months later. i feel yound for some strange reason. LOL...............JJ


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

cali means california and i meant young


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

Me - Houston,Tx. Oct.31,1956 .. Graduated and survived Milby High school 
Lynn - Fort Irwin,California Aug 16,1962 .. King High School Tampa,Fl.

Very good reading here lots of Houstonians


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Heights Hospital. 1956
Houston, TX


----------



## Lmac (May 22, 2004)

Freeport, Texas 1961. The old hospital downtown. It became an orphanage after the hospital by Dow opened up. My dad used to give me hard time, see that's where we picked you up. Raised in Jones Creek till 9th grade.


----------



## slotman100 (Jul 25, 2004)

*:dance: Atlantic City, N.J. 1954:dance: *
* :fishy:*


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

bslittle79 said:


> C-Town
> 
> Columbus, Texas 1979


Hey bs,
That's where I started school. 1st-3rd grade. Dad was a pumper with Superior Oil and we lived in 1 of 2 company houses just outside of Altair ... on the Tate Ranch. Really was the middle of nowhere for me and my brother. Had to make your own fun back then. 
Bob


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

Corsicana, Texas. 1949


----------



## Grits (Sep 18, 2004)

Key West, Florida

Southern most point in US.

I am a true southerner.

Everybody else is a

Yankee!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Freeport, Texas '44.......no hospital in Clute.


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

Commerce, Texas 1954, My Grandmother was a teacher, my father was a teacher, my mother was a teacher, my sister is a teacher, my Brother in Law is a teacher (sorta Admin. I'm not sure that counts.) and I am a teacher. We have been broke for generations.

Spiderweb


----------



## oldbill (May 21, 2004)

*Old Bill*

Nothing But Kids on here. 
Henley Missouri 1934.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

South Hill,Virginia....1959


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Crystal City, Texas (Spinach capital of the world), 1958


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

I was born in Ballinger West by God Texas in 1959, in the Ballinger Clinic on a hill overlooking Elm Creek.
I miss the Mesquite trees, thats why Baffin feels more like home than the upper coast.

Ranger Bob

Ranger Bob proudly supports these fine sponsors and the Ballinger Bearcats.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Houston,TX. 1947


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Texas!*

Born in La Marque, Tx 1973

Actually lived in Seabrook but no hospital there. Moved to Baytown in 79 and stayed there except for the service and now momma has me on "The Hill"

Zac


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*.*


Quantico, Virginia 1960 
Right on the banks of the great Potomac River in little old Q town. Also home of the United States Marine Corps.

Yeah I'm a marine brat.


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

Born in Sulphur, La. in 1954, moved to Baytown in 1975.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Long Island, New York 1947. Lived in Houston for 56yrs. 8months.


----------



## Salzig (May 21, 2004)

Albuquerque N.M. 1936. Moved to Houston in '71.


----------



## rybar (May 21, 2004)

Wharton, Texas


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

1950.....Jackson, Michigan ....where the Republican Party was founded

1968....Born Again.... San Antonio, Texas


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

houston, 1956


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Lawton, Oklahoma - 1955

Been a Texan since '77


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Born in Texas*

1942----Fort Ring Gold {Rio Grande City} Texas Last calvery fort using horses patroling the Rio Grande in the US.

You can't be a Texan without being born here.{sorry}


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*borned*

*i was borned on a stump in palatka fla?*
*"who says i aint no texan"*
*texstix:texasflag *


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

You tell him, Billy! I want for some one to read my response in here and then tell me to my face I ain't a NATIVE Texan. I don't know who that guy is or who put him in charge of who's Texans and Who ain't but Rambanctious, you just touched my button my friend. If you want to discuss it further e-mail or PM me and I'll straighten you right out!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

rambunctious said:


> You can't be a Texan without being born here.{sorry}


I wasn't born here....but whenever i'm away and am coming back home and fixin to cross the Texas border....just can't explains the feelins i gets while crossing the state line....being Texan can be a "State of mind".......yeah...may not of been born in Texas......but when i look at myself in the mirror... likes to think the best part of me is Texan.....and i'm the father of a native Texan.....daughter BOI (born on island-Galv.)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Nope.*



rambunctious said:


> 1942----Fort Ring Gold {Rio Grande City} Texas Last calvery fort using horses patroling the Rio Grande in the US.
> 
> You can't be a Texan without being born here.{sorry}


Wrong. Im a Texan even though I wasnt born here. Im a Texan! 30 years worth.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> You tell him, Billy! I want for some one to read my response in here and then tell me to my face I ain't a NATIVE Texan. I don't know who that guy is or who put him in charge of who's Texans and Who ain't but Rambanctious, you just touched my button my friend. If you want to discuss it further e-mail or PM me and I'll straighten you right out!


LOL @ Jack... you tell um....


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

St. joe's-Houston


----------



## timbo (May 22, 2004)

*Please no Chicken Ranch jokes*

La Grange, Texas 1959


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

As far as Texas and Texans go, to me, it is a state of mind. I know a few "Texans" I would like to disavow. LOL


----------



## barney (May 21, 2004)

*G.o.p.*

Sorry~~~,the republican party was started in RIPON,WISCONSIN!!!
Barney (Born in Wi. 1933)


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

*Methodist Hosp.*

Houston 1953

A Very Good Year


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

barney said:


> Sorry~~~,the republican party was started in RIPON,WISCONSIN!!!
> Barney (Born in Wi. 1933)


not started in Wisconsin ...*commonly "conceived" in towns like Ripon (WI), Exeter (NH), and Crawfordsville(IA). *

*On JULY 6th, 1854 - The REPUBLICAN PARTY WAS BORN in Jackson, Michigan......under the oaks*

*http://www.undertheoaksfoundation.org/*

*you folks in Wisconsin are always trying to steal our thunder......same with Minnisota's claim that Paul Bunyan was from there......sheesh..that's like sayin Pecos Bill was from Arizona*

*....just look at the map...the shape of Michigan is where God reached down and touched the earth....coarse it's actually in the shape of a mitton.....it's so sh!t cold up there.....even God has gotta wear gloves.*


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

i was born in lubbock texas, grew up with cotton fields and giant tumble weeds LOL.


----------



## JD (May 22, 2004)

*I was almost born in......*

Corpus Christi in 1946 after dad returned from the Pacific at the end of WW II. But at least life started there....so to speak - one of the first of the baby boomers  Mom was pregnant with me but said she wasn't going to watch dad splatter himself all over the runway in a Navy fighter  So mother returned to here parents' home in Maryland where I was born in Chesapeake Bay country.

Returned to Texas in 1994 permanently.
​


----------



## barney (May 21, 2004)

birdnester said:


> not started in Wisconsin ...*commonly "conceived" in towns like Ripon (WI), Exeter (NH), and Crawfordsville(IA). *
> 
> *On JULY 6th, 1854 - The REPUBLICAN PARTY WAS BORN in Jackson, Michigan......under the oaks*
> 
> ...


Look under (birthplace of republican party") RIPON~~Feb. 28th 1854!! Barney


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The Republican Party was born in the early 1850's by anti-slavery activists and individuals who believed that government should grant western lands to settlers free of charge. The first informal meeting of the party took place in Ripon, Wisconsin, a small town northwest of Milwaukee. The first official Republican meeting took place on July 6th, 1854 in Jackson, Michigan. The name "Republican" was chosen because it alluded to equality and reminded individuals of Thomas Jefferson's Democratic-Republican Party. At the Jackson convention, the new party adopted a platform and nominated candidates for office in Michigan.

http://www.gop.com/About/GOPHistory/Default.aspx

It was a third party and Abraham Lincoln became the first Republican to win the White House.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

JD said:


> Corpus Christi in 1946 after dad returned from the Pacific at the end of WW II. But at least life started there....so to speak - one of the first of the baby boomers  Mom was pregnant with me but said she wasn't going to watch dad splatter himself all over the runway in a Navy fighter  So mother returned to here parents' home in Maryland where I was born in Chesapeake Bay country.
> 
> Returned to Texas in 1994 permanently.


Tell us about the Hellcat in the pic.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Oct 5, 2004)

*Born on Date: 1953*

Methodist Hospital Houston, Texas


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

San Antonio, TEXAS 1984


----------



## Turbo_JO (Nov 15, 2004)

Post Texas 1959


----------



## JD (May 22, 2004)

*Navy F6F Hellcat*



Stuart said:


> Tell us about the Hellcat in the pic.


My father served in the South Pacific, Solomon Islands, as a Navy aircraft mechanic. When he returned he was stationed at CCNAS where he finished flight training and soloed. The war ended before he went back to sea as a pilot.



Think about him every time I fish down there.....


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Ganado, Tx*

Born in Ganado, raised outside of Edna 57'


----------



## Huntmastr1 (Oct 8, 2004)

Anchrage AK. 1958

Dad was in the service!


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

New year's day 1964......Cheated my dad out of a tax write-off!!!!!


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

froggy said:


> New year's day 1964......Cheated my dad out of a tax write-off!!!!!


Oh Yeah, Abilene, TX


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

Beaumont, TX 1940


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*San Antonio...*

Brooks Army Hospital...June 18th, 1950...fathersday!


----------



## RogerT (Nov 22, 2004)

Gonzales Texas 1948 Almost remember the first shot for Texas Independance being fired.


----------



## DMG96 (Jul 23, 2004)

San Antonio 1977


----------



## rangatang (May 21, 2004)

*Kingsville, Texas....1957*

Born on the King Ranch.....House # 32


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*rangatang*

Do you know any of the Bentancourts? They were King ranch children.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

*Houston, TX*

1949, St. Joseph's Hospital, same as both of my children.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Austin, Texas - 1961


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Spring Branch Hospital . Houston Tx. 1960


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Port Arthur, TX


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Rusk Memorial Hospital (way back before it was East Texas Medical Center).. Rusk, Tx.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Born In Cow Town ( Fort Worth, Tx) in 1960 and was raised by oil field trash in Bay City!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

